# My homemade pana dart fishing for big bullfrogs



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Way to go! Awesome shootn buddy!!


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

That’s awesome man


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Heck yeah good shooting.


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Ibojoe said:


> Way to go! Awesome shootn buddy!!


Thanks Joe!! Good times man !

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Luck over skill said:


> That's awesome man


Thank you Alvaro!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> Heck yeah good shooting.


Thanks ghost!! Appreciate it buddy !

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

